# Fly fishing help with navigating Carrabelle/Lanark Village, FL



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Most flats fish including reds leave the flats when water temperature's get chilly, usually less than 70 and head for creeks and rivers looking for deep holes. Best times for reds is spring when water temperature's rise above 70 and fall when temps start falling.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Fishing the carrabelle river would be a better choice in December. As stated above the fish head in the creeks once water temps drop.


----------



## rickc (Nov 7, 2018)

Fish are confused here at st marks. We had a cold November and the fish headed for their winter haunts. We have had a couple of weeks of 70's and the flats have warmed up. Fish followed the warming water. The flats are alive again. 

Where they go in the near future? All is weather dependent. A couple of weeks ago I went up a creek I had been catching lots of reds. The water temp was 50 degrees. Needless to say the fish weren't there but they were at the mouth of that creek in that 64 degree river water.


----------



## Ttoifel87 (Nov 11, 2021)

Awesome info thanks everyone. Figured follow the water temp and chase the creek openings and deep cuts around the marsh. Does the same apply to St Vincent island north east end in big bayou or does that tend to be a more year round fishery estuary type area?


----------

